# What Old Key West buildings renovated?



## Floridaski (Sep 1, 2010)

We are going to Disney's Old Key West over Thanksgiving using an RCI trade.  We have a 2 bedroom, we are spoiled since we are blessed to own Hyatt and are accustom to newer rooms.

Does anybody know which Old Key West buildings are renovated and do you have thoughts on the best buildings to request.

It is a Friday check in, if that makes any difference.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 2, 2010)

See this DIS thread 
OKW renos - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2497229 (NOTE: Post #145 on Page 10 seems to have the latest information)

Here's an Old Key West Resort Map - http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g303/GDuLong/OKWMap-January2008.jpg


----------



## Floridaski (Sep 2, 2010)

*Old Key West room request*

Based on this information, what do you think is the best bet for room request?

Also, do they usually honor room requests?  I know we cannot request near Hospitality House - but when is the best time to ask?

Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm probably not the best person to ask. I'm not big on room requests. I don't get hung up on room views and room locations at DisneyWorld.

Q. Based on this information, what do you think is the best bet for room request?
A. I generally try to keep my room requests simply. If a renovated room was the most important item to me then I would either place a room request for a renovated room or request one or two sections that has been reported as renovated.

Q. Also, do they usually honor room requests? I know we cannot request near Hospitality House - but when is the best time to ask?
A. Yes, they try but keep in mind it is a request (not a guarantee). You might get lucky because you have a Friday checl-in (some DVC owners will be checking out to avoid the higher # of points for Fri & Sat night stays) however you're staying over a holiday week which means the resort will probably have a higher occupancy rate so it really depends on what's available. You can also request to be near the Hospitality House if that's most important to you. 

You can make your room request at anytime. Just call the DVC # for RCI and they will add the information to your reservation.

Good Luck


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 3, 2010)

There are separate reservation categories for near Hospitality House. They do not allow RCI exchanges into the Hospitality House category. However, if you are a DVC own NOT exchanging in, you can request HH category AT THE TIME OF THE RESERVATION. That part is not a request, it is a category.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 3, 2010)

My favorite request is Turtle Pond, near the pool. I like that area, pretty views, close to bus. Some of the areas are really spread out and can be a long walk to the bus stop (Miller Road and South Point in particular). Because Turtle Pond is essentially a cul de sac, nothing is too far. 

Requesting near the pool gets you a little further from the noise of the bus due to how the buildings are arranged, but it is still a very short walk to the stop.

elaine


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 3, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> There are separate reservation categories for near Hospitality House. They do not allow RCI exchanges into the Hospitality House category. However, if you are a DVC own NOT exchanging in, you can request HH category AT THE TIME OF THE RESERVATION. That part is not a request, it is a category.
> 
> elaine



I've never heard of that before. Do you know based on first hand experience or did you read it somewhere?

There are plenty of timeshares that have room categories for owners but it doesn't necessarily apply to exchangers. They will assign whatever is available.


----------



## Floridaski (Sep 5, 2010)

*We are exchangers, used Morritts Grand Presidents week*

We used a Morritts Grand, Presidents week for the exchange.  I was holding out for Board Walk, Beach Club or one of the Animal Kingdom locations - but just decided that the Old Key West was fine, I did not feel like waiting and I may not have gotten any of the other properties.  

We have stayed at Old Key West, I like it - but it is so large and I know the rooms really need the renovations.

So, I will request 
1. Renovated Room and I will look at the map and try to figure out what might work best for us. 

2. I hate buses, not sure we will use them, we live in Florida - so we will of course have a car....but I will think about it before making the request. 

I knew about the HH restrictation - it would be nice to get as close as possible - but I will check to see based on renovations.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 6, 2010)

> Do you know based on first hand experience or did you read it somewhere?


This is absolutely true.  RCI (and, prior to that, II) exchange inventory is "labeled" with the view classification from which each unit is drawn.  There are only three resorts (so far) where that matters: AKV (Standard and Savannah are deposited, Concierge and Value do not seem to be); BWV (only Preferred Water/Garden is deposited, Boardwalk and Standard do not seem to be); and OKW (only General Resort is deposited, Hospitality House does not seem to be).  

Presumably, when BLT starts showing up, those will mostly be Lake views, not Standard nor Magic Kingdom, but that's a guess.

Floridaski: if you have a car, being near HH isn't a big deal at all.  You can always drive over if you need to, and even if you are in a far corner, it's not a super long walk---maybe 15 minutes.  I'd just ask for a renovated room and let them put you where they put you.  If you didn't have a car, I would worry more about location.

I think you were wise to "settle" for OKW at this late stage.  It's a lovely resort, and I've always enjoyed my stays there.  The rooms were in need of some attention, but they are getting it now.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 6, 2010)

bnoble said:


> This is absolutely true.  RCI (and, prior to that, II) exchange inventory is "labeled" with the view classification from which each unit is drawn.  There are only three resorts (so far) where that matters: AKV (Standard and Savannah are deposited, Concierge and Value do not seem to be); BWV (only Preferred Water/Garden is deposited, Boardwalk and Standard do not seem to be); and OKW (only General Resort is deposited, Hospitality House does not seem to be).
> 
> Presumably, when BLT starts showing up, those will mostly be Lake views, not Standard nor Magic Kingdom, but that's a guess.



Thanks bnoble. 

I've called DVC to determine what type of AKV view categories (standard or savannah) I was issued with my RCI exchange and I've asked what room type I was given at SSR (two bedroom lockout or dedicated two bedrooms). 
I guess I never knew that I couldn't make a room request for something different (other than AKV concierge). I would have thought if the room type was available when they did the room assignment they could give it to the exchanger (vs letting it go empty).


----------



## bnoble (Sep 6, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> I guess I never knew that I couldn't make a room request for something different (other than AKV concierge). I would have thought if the room type was available when they did the room assignment they could give it to the exchanger (vs letting it go empty).



In general, Member Services won't even allow you to request a view other than the one from which your unit is drawn.  For example, I've heard reports that MS won't allow a request of "near Hospitality House", because that's a view, but they *will* allow "closer to the main pool".  I suspect this is a policy borne from one too many guests who confused the idea of request with guarantee.

I suppose you could ask when you check in, but DVC resorts seem to be much less willing to sprinkle a little pixie dust than cash rental locations are.  There are very few reports of it ever happening.


----------

